# [EVDL] Edison 2 VLC on the West coast



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

More info on the VLC development and industry support.
http://www.engineeringontheedge.com/2012/09/next-generation-very-light-car-on-the-way/




--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Edison-2-VLC-on-the-West-coast-tp4657879p4658098.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

